# Tele advice



## funky side (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been tele-skiing the last two days- my first two days. I really enjoyed it, but I'm on some rossi intrepide 191's- virtually no cut. I'm only skiing lift access, and I was wondering what would be a good alpine ski to mount with tele bindings. How well would a B2 do? I have pair of 170 volkl vertigo G3's, and atomic b-carve 9.18's(I think they are too narrow in the waist, but I don't know much about this). Any knowledge is more than i have, so it's all welcome..thanks


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Go to www.telemarktips.com and you can get some answers to your question. 
[/list]


----------



## Lightcap (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't know if you got some tips yet, but as an budding tele skier you don't need anything super fancy. My first pair of tele skis were 195cm Blizzard Luxury Cruisers, wood core, metal sheet top, straight as an arrow and heavier than a block of cement. My friend wanted to put them in his couch for support, and I took them off his hands instead.
Once you get the hang of it, then you can spend the loot, but for now I'd do some scrounging.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

as a side note: i mounted teledaddy alpine it has worked out wonderfully they are exactly the same ski except they are lighter then the sugars (because of the plate on the sugas that isn't on the tele) i could mount any binding i wanted (s14) i got them much cheaper then the sugars and finally atomic will warranty them and no they don't reduce the stiffness on the tele.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

My first pair of Tele skis was an old pair of 200 cm Pre 1200s, painted white, that I'd pulled from a dumpster and mounted up. I called them the BR-549s. In case you don't see a pair of generic skis poking out of the local trash heap, I'd recommend picking up a cheap pair of moderately shaped skis in about a 180 length.

I'd also recommend that you learn with a fairly high stance and avoid dropping your knee all the way to the ski - its a really bad habit to take out into the back country where it increases your chances of hitting a rock or snag with your knee.

Just wait until your first day with a few inches new. 

"Telemarking - it gives you a license to spill" - AH

Enjoy!

--Andy


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Boards*

I'm on K2's. My Super Stynx have more sidecut than my alpines. If you don't know good tele skiiers then take a lesson. I'd say mount a light deeply sidecut ski and *RIP IT UP!*


----------



## funky side (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone-


----------



## h2ojones (Feb 5, 2004)

Picked up some Olin Apex's for $120. Treating me right so far!


----------

